# Southern Bulldogs OnConditioning



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Pretty good read with lots of interesting ideas:

http://www.southernbulldogs.com/workoutapril.html


Thoughts?


Andy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting workouts. I personely don't have a problem with some of the different "bulldog" workouts although many of them, by law, can be interpreted as fight training. 
I may have posted this before but another way to train for endurance can be found here. http://siriusdog.com/articles/ausdauerprufung-ad.htm


----------

